# Help with radio set-up and GT-7



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Just installed my pcm radio in my car with a GT-7 and all I keep getting is no signal from the reciever.

Can someone help fast.

1024 pcm 3 channel reciever, have steering in 1 and speedo in 2, and the wires go white red black with the white on the inside.

I have changed the wire around and still nothing.

Help me


----------



## john (Jan 1, 1970)

Make sure your radio is in PCM mode rather than PPM. I'm speaking about the 3PJ/S, not sure what radio you have.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

For some reason the module I had in there was not working properly. 

I thought I could have any module in there and a reciever and use any crystal or is it specific. The module not crystal was 70 and 70on the reciever - works great but when I had a 66 in the radio it would not work.

If someone can explain that I would appreciate.
I have a 3pjs and it is in pcm mode.

Futaba site was no help


----------



## john (Jan 1, 1970)

My son & i both have 3PJS's and run any crystals we want on 75mhz with a single 75 mhz module. We have Novak & Futaba RX's both PCM and PPM. No problems.

Sorry but i'm having trouble understanding your post... when you ran 66, you had both the radio & rx with 66 xtals in them, right? If you did it sounds like your 66 xtals are no good.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Got it workink yesterday. Now I goto use it and it is not getting a signal, swapped out recievers and speed controls and even radio and crap.

I do not know if the radio or reciever is messed up.

Any suggestions?

If I cannot figure it ou I am going to go get a JR synthesized radio!


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Make sure your throttle ATL's are at 100%. If you dialed brakes out, the speedo won't set up properly.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I had that set it is just the fact that the speedo is not getting a signal from the reciever - that is what I am trying to figure out.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 1, 2004)

Is your speedo wired properly to your receiver? If it is, is that port on your receiver functioning? You can check by putting a servo there and seeing if it works.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Crystals*

Are you certain you have both a TX and RX crystal, they are both 75mgz, and you have the TX in the module and RX in the receiver.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Could it be your receiver is on 27 mhz and your radio is working on 75 mhz or vice versa?


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I had everything working great on saturday with the correct crystals and frequencies, it is that I went ot test the car sunday and nothing, double checked voltages connections and nothing.

I am going to take it to one of the radio guys at the gate and have him look at it.

I picked up a JR XS3 pro synthesized radio and I am liking it alot. Once I figure out the radio glitched on my pcm I am going to be selling it off. But I am still looking ot find out why it died on me.


----------

